# Masticatory muscle myositis



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Would like to hear of your experience with this condition.

The affected dog is a 4 year old GSD doing FR and is presently being treated with corticosteroids (glucocorticoids).

Thanks,

GG


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Gerald,

I do hope your experience is better then mine was. I had a 10 month old Bullmastiff bitch who was diagnosed with MMM after she was stung in the face by a wasp which triggered it.

She had to be kept on very high doses of prednisone as every time the vet tried to wean her off, her jaw would lock up enough that she couldn’t pant, eat or drink. Unfortunately we decided to have her PTS on her 1st birthday, as by then the high dose of pred had wasted her muscles down to almost nothing. She went from a high of 115 pounds down to around 80 at the end, the collar she wore as a 6 month old was what she was wearing at that time. 

This happened to me over 10 years ago so I am sure vets are more experienced now with this disease. I had to go to 3 vets to even find out what exactly we were dealing with..


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Tracey.

The vet actually made the diagnosis quite rapidly. The dog's owner, a fellow club member, was thinking the problem was either a stress fracture of the jaw or a dental problem. I guess this could be a worse case scenario, as the prognosis may not be very good.

Thanks again for your input,

GG


----------

